# Website links within text



## Me Died Blue (Jun 2, 2004)

How do you get a URL you cite (or even a phrase, such as &quot;Click here&quot in your text to actually link to the referred page?

Chris


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

